# Nervous Nelly



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I just placed my first Hobanos Order and I have no idea if I placed it through a reputable dealer, or if I got good sticks. Here's to hoping that they arrive and I enjoy them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

you'll probably be ok. If not Theres a lot of options.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

If you ordered from a vendor based on a recommendation from someone you trust you'll be good to go.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow..a habanos post that's in the right section and doesn't break any rules..

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Before the Internet, I can remember making long distance phone calls, and faxing a copy of my credit card.

You will probably be fine.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember thinking any one with Cubans was a cigar God.. I had no idea it was a Google search away.lol

Back in the day "pre internet" everybody " had a guy in Florida". No one would ever tell you where they got em or God forbid had an extra one for ya. 
Now that I think about it they were probably FAKES anyway.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

UBC03 said:


> I remember thinking any one with Cubans was a cigar God.. I had no idea it was a Google search away.lol
> 
> Back in the day "pre internet" everybody " had a guy in Florida". No one would ever tell you where they got em or God forbid had an extra one for ya.
> Now that I think about it they were probably FAKES anyway.
> ...


The guy in Florida always had a uncle/cousin who worked in the Partagas factory.

I have horror stories about customs finding my cigars after international travel.

Life is so much simpler now.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

You all have a few guys in Florida now


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

bpegler said:


> The guy in Florida always had a uncle/cousin who worked in the Partagas factory.
> 
> I have horror stories about customs finding my cigars after international travel.
> 
> Life is so much simpler now.


a relative of mine had a friend that was head of customs in miami
supposedly a fantastic selection for pennies on the dollar


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

boxes were $50-$75 per
unfortunately i never partook so i can neither confirm nor deny


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> You all have a few guys in Florida now


You can't trust those Floridians.:wink2:


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Wow..a habanos post that's in the right section and doesn't break any rules..
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I try to follow the rules! :vs_cool:

Thanks for the reassurance, guys. I'll be patiently waiting for them to arrive. I ordered H. Upman Regalias and Partagas Mille Fleurs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Before the Internet, I can remember making long distance phone calls, and faxing a copy of my credit card.
> 
> You will probably be fine.


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And only if someone recommended you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The guy in Florida always had a uncle/cousin who worked in the Partagas factory.
> 
> I have horror stories about customs finding my cigars after international travel.
> 
> Life is so much simpler now.


You mean the cigars i am smoking are fakes!:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean the cigars i am smoking are fakes!:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


F'n A Tony.....you couldn't order fake CC's if you tried to.:wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean the cigars i am smoking are fakes!:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


Well? You like 'em, don't you? I don't see the problem. In fact, I have a couple of glass tops I've been holding for you.

(j/k)


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

They have arrived!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Maxh92 said:


> They have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya! Congratulations, and welcome to the rabbit hole


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

(Slow clap)


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Maxh92 said:


> They have arrived!


The tradition when you get your first shipment is, you're supposed to send two of each to everyone that commented on the thread. :vs_whistle:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> The tradition when you get your first shipment is, you're supposed to send two of each to everyone that commented on the thread. :vs_whistle:


What Jack said.... can PM my address to you when you get em.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> The tradition when you get your first shipment is, you're supposed to send two of each to everyone that commented on the thread. :vs_whistle:


I'm officially commenting!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

If I had known that's the tradition, I would have just crossed my fingers and hoped I got the real thing! Although, I have no idea if I actually got the real thing. The boxes were opened already; but, the retailer that I got them from said that was their policy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Maxh92 said:


> If I had known that's the tradition, I would have just crossed my fingers and hoped I got the real thing! Although, I have no idea if I actually got the real thing. The boxes were opened already; but, the retailer that I got them from said that was their policy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That kind of disclaimer won't get you squat around here....with all of the comments that were posted by others on this thread.....you're gonna be as popular as a cucumber in a womens prison.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey cucumber.. congrats...

That's a comment by the way😁

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

What are we commenting on ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just popping back in to remind you that I was the third to post in this thread 

Congrats. Nothing to worry about. Some open them for inspection and, some don't unless you request. If it's an option.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

If you don't follow stated tradition you will be cursed. Next shipment will be seized, they'll send you the government Letter, you'll be on Their radar, and will likely be audited for the next 10 years till they find something to send you to a fed Big House where some bald headed bruiser will make you his boyfriend. Oh the horror !

Just kidding, of course. Congrats on a very nice looking first shipment.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Now that i can post on the dark side.. I've watched this thread since it started, and am sure I'll be a nervous nelly myself on my first order. Glad I have this place for all the info and advice. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

If you dont follow tradition a samsquanch will get you!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Semper Noctem said:


> If you dont follow tradition a samsquanch will get you!


I love the fact that I don't go a day without a Trailer Park Boys reference.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

He obviously didn't order enough boxes................:wink2:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

commented


----------

